# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Silas Blissett (Jeff Rawle)

## Perdita

Hollyoaks villain Silas Blissett will kill his own daughter Heidi in a shock storyline twist, a report has claimed today.

The sinister grandfather, played by Jeff Rawle, targets Heidi after she starts to become suspicious of him in forthcoming episodes, according to the Daily Star.

Heidi's grisly end reportedly comes as actress Kim Tiddy bows out from the show after just over a year on screen.

The shock death is currently unconfirmed by Hollyoaks bosses but could tie in with Jeff Rawle's promise that the storyline will reach "an awful climax".

Show chiefs have previously revealed that Silas is to strike again in the new series of late-night spinoff Hollyoaks Later - leaving fans to speculate that Heidi could be bumped off as early as next week.

Silas has already killed innocent student India Longford and con artist Rebecca Massey since his first appearance in the village last Christmas, as well as terrorising nurse Lynsey Nolan.

----------

tammyy2j (30-08-2011)

----------


## Katy

shes not had much of a role has she!

----------


## tammyy2j

Thats a shame I wanted to see her kill Mercedes

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Theresa McQueen faces terrible danger in late-night spinoff Hollyoaks Later next week as evil Silas Blissett lines her up as his next victim. 

Missing her chance to attend Mercedes's hen celebrations in Ibiza after heading to the airport with the wrong passport, Theresa realises that she'll have to find her own fun at home in Chester. However, with Will still too shy to reveal his true feelings for her, Theresa makes a potentially deadly mistake by signing up for an online dating site.

When Will learns of Theresa's internet antics, he finds himself sharing his love life woes with Silas, who encourages him to set up a fake profile to check on the blonde. As Will agrees and creates an online alter ego named Juan with Silas pulling the strings for his own sinister purposes, could Theresa be making a date with death?

Jorgie Porter, who plays Theresa, recently caught up with Digital Spy to chat about the storyline and what it was like to film this year's Hollyoaks Later.

You've starred in Hollyoaks Later for the past three years, so is it always nice to be chosen for the late-night episodes?
"Definitely - I absolutely love the late-night episodes as they're so much fun. Hollyoaks Later is literally a completely separate show and it's treated that way by the team. The cast and crew really focus on it, and it's great because we get to do some more risky things, we get a bit sexier and make things a bit darker."

How does the filming schedule compare to the main show?
"It does take longer to film as each of the episodes runs for an hour. So my summer just disappears! For the past few years, I've forgotten what the sun's like. But to be honest, I'm not really missing much with the weather, am I?"

The storyline sees Theresa left behind as the McQueens head to Ibiza. Were you disappointed not to be involved in the on-location filming abroad?
"I was so gutted! They were telling us the McQueens were going to Ibiza and I was thinking, 'Oh my God - it's going to be the best thing ever!' We've always said constantly that the McQueens should just go away on holiday for a week and it would just be amazing with all of the girls around the pool and having fun. But then all of a sudden I found out that Theresa wouldn't get to go!"

Did the other girls make you jealous with their holiday stories when they returned?
"Yeah, I know they had a lot of fun out there and they had a big night out for the wrap party, so I really did miss out!" 


On the plus side, you're being put right at the centre of the Silas storylineâ¦
"I know, it's amazing. I absolutely adore Jeff Rawle - he is a brilliant actor, and even just to talk to him and hang out with him has been so cool. And the storyline is just fantastic! It's really exciting."

How does Theresa's involvement in the Silas plot come about?
"First of all, Myra cheekily pinches Silas's bum before leaving for Ibiza, but she puts Theresa in danger by blaming it on her. Silas always targets girls who he's not happy with because of the way they act. Also, he hates girls who are promiscuous and I think Theresa is probably a prime suspect there! She's always been one for boys, she's desperate for love and attention, and she enjoys receiving men's attention. But Theresa has no idea that Silas is targeting her, so she's just acting normally. Also, Silas is being clever by befriending Will while he's plotting against Theresa."

We see Theresa set up an online dating profile, so does she genuinely want a new boyfriend or is she just trying to make Will jealous?
"I think Theresa just genuinely wants to be in Ibiza and have a holiday romance! She's desperate to just find love for a week. But Silas is involved in the internet profile of the person she makes contact with online, so it's not what Theresa thinks and she's really putting herself in dangerâ¦"

Silas has always been quite scary in the main show, but is he even worse in the late-night episodes?
"It is unreal how scary he is! It's funny as Jeff Rawle is such a lovely man in real life. But watching the late-night episodes, you'll just be petrified. It is amazing."

Hollyoaks have worked hard to show the dangers of online dating with this storyline, haven't they?
"Yeah, definitely. With online dating, you should never give your full details out to anyone and you should never meet anybody on your own - ever. In the show, Hollyoaks have created a guy who is an absolute nightmare - your worst nightmare! He's horrendous, so hopefully it helps to get the message out."


Theresa and Will's relationship is also one of the storylines in Hollyoaks Later. Have you enjoyed portraying their story?
"I absolutely adore it. I think it's great as you would just never expect Theresa to fall for a geek! It's really unexpected. You'll also see a bit of comedy between the two of them in the late-night episodes - there's a bit of fun. You'd expect Theresa and Will to just never be suited, but she really falls for him."

Could Theresa be Silas's next victim?
"There is definitely a chance that could happen! Theresa is definitely who Silas is going after in Hollyoaks Later and he usually gets his targets, doesn't he? It's very scary and worryingâ¦"


Did you enjoy being part of the storyline with Ethan and his three-timing ways recently?
"Yeah, we got a really good response back from that one! On Twitter, everyone seemed to love it and there were hashtags from people saying, 'I'm seeing Ethan'! The amount of people who tweeted me that week was crazy - it was so much fun. We made it quite comedic so it wasn't quite so serious all the time, but there are guys out there who really are like that! I think that actually happens in real life."

Could Ethan ever win Theresa back?
"I think so far, while she's got Will in her mind, Theresa is over Ethan at the minute. But you never know what could happen - whether he could fly back into her heart in the future."


You had some great scenes with Jamie Lomas earlier in the year, so are you sad to see him go?
"Yeah, I am sad that he's leaving because he's a strong character in the show and he's got a legacy in Hollyoaks, so it's a shame that he's going. I'm glad that I got a chance to work with him. I'm glad that people enjoyed our scenes too, because people said how good the characters worked together."

Some fans had been holding out hope for a Theresa and Warren romanceâ¦
"I think he was always a bit too old for her, to be honest! Theresa is still quite young, so I think Warren was more of an older brotherly type figure."

----------


## lizann

No real loss any of them surprised he'd kill his daughter though

----------


## Perdita

With the outcome of several Hollyoaks Later storylines being kept under wraps until transmission, most of the plot details for its aftermath also can't be revealed yet - so we're going to be a bit more vague than usual this weekâ¦

Lynsey's ongoing story with Silas continues later this month as she becomes intrigued by the news that Texas is receiving messages from a girl who uses the chat room that India accessed before her murder.

Suspicious as ever, Lynsey becomes convinced that this 'girl' is actually Silas and goes through Texas's phone to make contact with the mystery message-sender.

Arranging a meeting with the 'girl' in question, Lynsey convinces Nancy to come with her, but she ends up being left alone when Silas sends the budding journalist off on a job at the last minute.

What happens next is currently unclear, but our final picture shows Lynsey dressed in different clothes as she tries to hide from Silas in the woods. Will she meet the same grisly fate as India and Rebecca?


pictures Â© Channel 4


These scenes air from Monday, September 12 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jeff Rawle has returned to the set of the soap, sparking rumours of more storyline twists ahead for his evil character Silas Blissett.

As seen in the paparazzi pictures below, the actor headed back to the show's base in Liverpool last week and was spotted holding a Hollyoaks script - news which is likely to excite the Channel 4 soap's fans.

Viewers thought they had seen the last of serial killer Silas last year when he went to prison for his sinister crimes. However, his return to filming shows that he could still have plans for the remaining residents of the villageâ¦


Rawle was also pictured on a night out with the Hollyoaks cast yesterday (June 18) as they were apparently celebrating his shock comeback.

Cast joined Rawle at the Gusto restaurant in Liverpool, immediately setting tongues wagging over how and why Silas would be back.

----------

lizann (20-06-2012)

----------


## lizann

He must escape as he isnt having a trial

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have today (June 25) released a very short promo video confirming the upcoming return of Silas Blissett.

As we reported last week, actor Jeff Rawle recently returned to the Channel 4 soap's set to film new scenes featuring his evil character.

Details of Silas's return storyline are still being kept under wraps, but the new trailer features the chess-loving serial killer confirming that he's definitely back!

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (26-06-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks serial killer Silas Blissett will escape from hospital later this month.

The evil grandfather, played by Jeff Rawle, is back on screen this week as Texas Longford starts visiting him to seek answers over Lynsey's murder.

As seen in our recent picture preview, Texas (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove) will provoke Silas's rage as they clash during one particular visit.

However, it seems that Silas's return plot will get even more sinister as he later manages to do a disappearing act from the psychiatric hospital.

Now on the loose again, Silas heads to Texas's flat for a terrifying showdown with the student - barging his way in, locking the door and tying her up.

Will Silas strike again?

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 18 and Thursday, July 19 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jeff Rawle has revealed his reasons for returning to the soap, explaining that he felt his evil character's story was not over.

The actor recently reprised his role as Silas Blissett, who bowed out from the show last November when he was finally exposed as the village's serial killer.

Rawle told All About Soap: "There was still more to explore, but I became unavailable due to other work commitments. There were always unanswered questions, so it seemed like a good idea to return for this storyline. I hope the fans will be pleased to see him back."

Asked whether this will be Silas's final appearance, he replied: "Probably, but who knows? There's a big question mark hanging over what happens to him. The writers might want to investigate that. I'd be happy to pop back for [another] return as Silas in the future, so I'll keep you posted!"

As previously reported, Silas's return comes as Texas Longford (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove) visits him to get answers over the recent murder of Lynsey Nolan.

Silas then returns to his old tricks by playing mind games, warning that another woman will be killed and that Will Savage (James Atherton) could be responsible.

Rawle continued: "He uses that as another bait. Silas knows that Texas and Will are close, so he points the finger of suspicion his way. It isn't just Will, though - Silas is out to put quite a few people in the frame, no-one is safe.

"You can never be sure what's going through Silas's mind. People who are watching will have to decide for themselves what's the truth and what's utter poppycock!"

Hollyoaks fans will also see Silas escape from the psychiatric hospital as the storyline continues.

----------


## tammyy2j

Will knows Silas what?????

----------


## Perdita

The exciting soap news just keeps coming this week, with Hollyoaks bringing back one of its best ever villains.

Evil serial killer Silas Blissett has made a shock return to the Channel 4 show, leaving fans gobsmacked when he reappeared unexpectedly in Tuesday night's E4 first look episode (January 19).

In scenes which were kept tightly under wraps before transmission, Silas paid a visit to Trevor Royle (Greg Wood) in prison to seek answers over the recent Gloved Hand Killer deaths at Dee Valley Hospital.

Still morbidly interested in shock murders, it turned out that sinister Silas had been exchanging letters with Trevor, under the guise of a writer who was curious about his case.

Silas was using the name "Mister E Mann" - or as it reads when you look closely enough, Mystery Man. Yep, still as cunning as ever, then!

When Silas came face-to-face with Trevor, though, he was bitterly disappointed to find that he'd been wasting his time as the troubled nightclub boss is innocent.

No closer to getting the details that he craves, Silas could now be forced to return to the Hollyoaks village itself for more answers. Will the local residents be forced to invest in new locks? (Not that locked doors ever stopped him before!)

One of the most dangerous characters to ever haunt Hollyoaks, Silas was last seen in summer 2012 when he escaped from a psychiatric unit and went on the run.

His original stint ran from December 2010 to November 2011, when he claimed the lives of India Longford, Rebecca Massey, Rae Wilson and his own daughter Heidi Costello.

Jeff Rawle, who plays Silas, shot his return scene during some top-secret weekend filming recently. Hollyoaks bosses were keen to keep his comeback as quiet as possible in the build-up to tonight's episode.

Insiders are also keeping very tight-lipped over the future of Silas's storyline and when we'll see him again, but surely it's only a matter of time before he crosses paths with former target Mercedes and Gloved Hand Killer Lindsey?

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks supervillain Silas Blissett will challenge his old enemy Mercedes McQueen to a terrifying game of chess later this month.

Ever since Silas (Jeff Rawle) returned to the village, fans have been on tenterhooks to see him come face-to-face with Mercedes - more than four years after he held her captive in a vault when she was heavily pregnant.

These new scary pictures show the moment that Silas finally gets his chance to confront 'the one that got away' - forcing Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) to prove her worth by playing his favourite game.

Mercedes is petrified when Silas arrives at the Roscoe house and drags her into his sinister schemes.

As they're playing chess, the sly schemer spots a necklace around Mercedes's neck and she reluctantly tells him about the tragic stillbirth of baby Gabriel. Will Silas show any mercy?

A Hollyoaks insider told Digital Spy: "Mercedes was shaken for months after her last encounter with Silas and it sent her completely off the rails.

"Four years on, they're going head-to-head once again - but is Mercedes lucky enough to escape him for a second time?"

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 18 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

Digital Spy

----------

eni294 (03-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

some rumour talk he is coming back as a suspect in amy's murder

----------


## lizann

he is back after mercedes again

----------


## lizann

back for big stunt on the kill again

----------

